# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Topcon CL100 screen replacement

## 94NDTA

We have a Topcon CL100 auto lensmeter that the screen is dead. I am wondering if anyone can get parts or knows someone to service it, otherwise it is going in the garbage. Thanks

----------


## rbaker

Chances are that it is an off the shelf component. If you can remove it and get the part number you can probably get a replacement real cheap.

----------


## EFI

I would like to know if you figure out the problem with the lensometer? I have the same problem with mine. Topcon cL 100 it doesn’t turn on the screen .. I was told it needs a ccd camera ..part. Where can I find parts for lensometer

----------


## 94NDTA

> I would like to know if you figure out the problem with the lensometer? I have the same problem with mine. Topcon cL 100 it doesn’t turn on the screen .. I was told it needs a ccd camera ..part. Where can I find parts for lensometer


Mine the screen would come on, but nothing would come on it. I found a new screen, and had to change one of the connectors, but worked like a charm for less than $100.

----------


## Charm12131

Topcon cl 100 auto lensometer is displaying ”initial error”. Would love any help.

----------


## grandotitat

Usually an error during startup will be solved just wiping the objective lens by removing the holding cup.

----------

